# Spray gun ?



## Scruffy (Jan 18, 2014)

I need to buy a decent paint spray gun for my machine beautifaification projects.  I have a 5 hp compressor and a old gun I have used to spray farm machinery.what are the guns with the paint cup on top?  

Let's. Here everyone's thoughts so I can make a worthwhille purchase!!

Thanks scruffy


----------



## Sharky (Jan 18, 2014)

Cups on top are gravity feed, I prefer them as yuo can use all the paint and not suck air into the paint.  They can be conventional or HVLP.  HVLP is High Volume Low Pressuer, meaning the pressure at the paint cap is typically 7-11 psi.  They do a great job with less overspray.  I've used the cheap Harbor Freight guns and they are OK for occasional use, but I love my DeVilbiss.


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I use these, I have them mailed and then if they quit working, in the trash they go.  $26.00 including shipping.  I have had several throughout the years, some of the epoxies I use will ruin a paint gun quick and to get a Devlbliss or fancy gun rebuilt is more than the new grizzly/harbor freight gun.  Tim

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H8224


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jan 19, 2014)

The gun you choose should also be suitable for the application - many cheap HVLP and top cup type guns come with a 1.4 mm tip, suitable for finish spraying, but they may not work well with primers, which usually use a 1.8 mm tip. You might look for one that has both caps, if you intend to use any primers or primer surfacer / epoxy primers. Here are a couple examples - I have not used these, but they include both tips.

http://www.amazon.com/Tool-Force-A-...=UTF8&qid=1390162271&sr=8-2&keywords=hvlp+gun

Here is a set of two guns (includes a small touch up gun) that also has 2 tips.
*http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-professional-automotive-hvlp-spray-gun-kit-60239.html* 

Check ebay as well. I don't think there is much difference in guns in the low end of the price range. The quality of finish that you  get will be more dependent on your ability and experience and the paint and how it is mixed and thinned.


----------



## xalky (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the harbor freight spray guns in the link posted above. They work fine. They are not devilbiss guns, but for the money, you can't beat them. I'd reccomend setting one gun just for primer and the other just for the fine finish coats. The high build primers are great, but they can clog up a gun with small nozzles. Save your favorite gun for finish paint, and use another one just for primer or any other heavy paint.

Marcel


----------



## motomoron (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been painting cars, motorbikes and machinery for the better part of 20 years. I recommend against the very cheapest Chinese guns, and would council you to buy in the middle somewhere between the those and pro quality stuff. I was lucky enough to find a pair of Sata Jet non-HVLP gravity feed guns in new condition for a couple hundred bucks, but for the previous decade I'd used a DeVilbiss Finish Line gun, and had done some very nice work with it. 

The current versions are better than that one, and when I needed a smaller touch-up gun a couple years ago I looked to the Finish Line series for that. I'm totally happy with it's performance. 

http://www.amazon.com/DeVILBISS-FinishLine-Master-Spray-fluid/dp/B002CZ28FG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392071437&sr=8-1&keywords=devilbiss+finishline


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 10, 2014)

sharpe guns are my favorite.. been squirting for 40years


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used a number of different spray guns from Binks to Harbor Freight my new spray system I've yet to try is a Show Time 90 if you want one of the best this is it a little pricey $699 but that's with a turbine compressor.  
http://www.tptools.com/Showtime-90-HVLP-Turbine-Unit-with-ProLine-Paint-Spray-Gun,2994.html

For good little spray gun I've been very happy with my Harbor Freight HVLP gun a lot less over spray than the Binks guns and cheap.
http://t.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint.html

It all depends what you want to do with it for quick and dirty I like my cheap gun for cars or better than the Show Time is better.

Todd


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 10, 2014)

+ whatever on the Harbor Freight guns. Unless you are doing high quality automotive work, these cheap guns will serve you well. For painting a machine tool you really don't need a quality gun. The main thing is to clean the gun immediately after use. If you don't, even the best gun will be crap in no time.

Randy


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got a coupon for spray gun $11.99


http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...dium=email&utm_campaign=0714a&utm_source=1020


----------



## "Mike" (Feb 11, 2014)

I've shot Devilbiss,  Sharpe, Binks,  Sata.  Own them all.  I have to say, unless you are shooting high metallic BC/CC,  those cheapy Harbor Freight guns are pretty good.  I bought one to use and actually planned on just throwing it away after I was done because I didn't feel like dirtying up my Nice clean Sata HVLP guns.  It shot so good that I cleaned it up real good and have used it several times.  It shoots great.   I wouldn't be a bit afraid to shoot high solid clear with it.  I do agree that you SHOULD get a gun strictly for primer though.   There is NOTHING worse that putting your final coat of whatever on and big gob of primer that you missed on cleanup comes going out in your finish coat.  I usually shoot nothing but clear through one gun,  high metallic BC with one gun,  high solid BC  with a gun and single stage with another.  BUT,  that was when I did it full time.  Now,  the only thing I shoot is my mouth off!   Mike.


----------



## nightowl499 (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the cheap HF  guns on sale they are like 20$  to me they are staple items usem up throw em out, I usually have three at a time I use one for for base coats one for clears and one for primer i rotate them as they have been used a couple times i then use them for primer
then toss em at 20 bucks thats a small price to ensure a good paint job, we do motorcuc;e refirb amd restoration. as good paint is not cheap the guns are


----------



## churchjw (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for this thread.  I just finished a mobile spray cabinet to get the smell out of the house and it is time to try something more than rattle cans.  I had been wondering about the harbor freight gun but after reading this it looks like that is the way for me to start.  Any gun can out preform me so its a good starting point.

Jeff


----------



## george wilson (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been using a $35.00 Asian DeVillbus copy for many years on delicate shaded guitar finishes. They atomize the transparent colored lacquer just as good as the Binks I used to have(It was stolen from me). Look at the pictures below. The finish was done with my cheap gun.

These are 2 different guitars. As you can see,the slightest sputtering or spitting would ruin the whole job,making it necessary to strip the whole guitar and start over. I have never had that happen.

I don't know about HF guns. When they get TOO cheap,I'd advise caution. I paid $35.00 back in the 80's,so it wasn't the World's cheapest gun,at least. I doubt I could do any better with a $300.00 gun. Of course,lacquers are thinner than solid color enamels and metallic finishes.

I don't spray metallic finishes,so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## 66FJ40 (Feb 12, 2014)

Another vote for the Harbor Freight #47016.  For the money, they are very good guns.  They have received good reviews on some other forums in the line of auto and machinery  restoration.   And they are cheap enough that you can toss them after a few uses or a project completion if you want.   Think I currently have three of them on the shelf


----------



## Kroll (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm late as usual but here's my .02 worth,I also have a Binks w/2qt pot and its great for those little larger jobs but my favorite is my DeVilbiss Plus which uses dekup system.Using the dekup system I can mix it in 9oz,24oz,34oz. disposable liner and as you spray the kup collapses squeezing out all the paint and you can spray upside down if you need to.But with the price of thinner changing with price of gas,I use less than 4oz to clean the gun.Now with all this being said the kups will run you about little over a 1.00 for the larger ones but I can hang up the gun and finish spraying the next day,I just wipe the cap off with thinner for the night.Looks like we all have our favorite gun that we don't need a license for LOL----kroll


----------

